# ASHES ASHES WE ALL CLEAN HOW???



## glassgopher721 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been digging an old dump that has a ton of ash from coal or some other chemicals. How do you go about getting that film off of the bottle without hurting the surface. Take a look at the bottles on the right. These are what they look like fresh from the dig.


 http://s561.beta.photobucket.com/user/BassTurdNH/media/020.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4#/user/BassTurdNH/media/020.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4&_suid=135534590798705617249878097745


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey there.. it looks like you're dealing with 'sick' glass there, meaning the surface has deteriorated.. it's beyond dirty.. there are a couple ways to deal with that.. to get a bottle clean and shiny, you can have it tumbled.. that takes a special setup and will cost something to have done. You can try to learn to love the patina.. some people dig that look.. or you can try a muriatic acid bath which helps sometimes but not always. Those JSP bottles are on the common side, so I wouldn't recommend a costly restoration..


----------

